# Evolution aus Verzeichnisstruktur zurücksichern

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider habe ich es versäumt ein Evolution Backup zu erstellen. Nun möchte ich gerne aus meinem (Dateisystem)Backup die Evolution Verzeichnisse zurückspielen. Leider bin ich jedoch daran gescheitert.

Kann mir jemand bitte erklären welches Verzeichnis wofür gebraucht wird...also nur um meine Daten wieder zurückzuspielen.

2. Frage:

Kann man Evolution per cronjob automatisch sichern?

G. Roland

----------

## lxg

Schwieriges Thema … das meiste (inkl. Postfächer und Filter) natürlich in ~/.evolution. Authentifizierungsinformationen m.W. in  ~/.gnome2_private, S/MIME-Zertifikate neuerdings (glaube ich) in ~/.pki. Ansonsten sind noch einige Sachen m.W. in anderen Ordnern wie ~/.gconf[d]. Ich würde empfehlen, aus einem frischen Benutzer-Account Evolution zu starten und zu schauen, welche Verzeichnisse er anlegt.

Zur 2. Frage: Kommt drauf an, was Du sichern möchtest und wie Du es ggf. wieder einspielen willst.  :Wink:  Ich denke, wenn man ~/.evolution regelmäßig auf eine andere Maschine kopiert und die restlichen Sachen (Auth-Infos, Zertifikate) notfalls manuell wiederherstellen kann, ist das schon ok.

----------

## Tinitus

 *lxg wrote:*   

> Schwieriges Thema … das meiste (inkl. Postfächer und Filter) natürlich in ~/.evolution. Authentifizierungsinformationen m.W. in  ~/.gnome2_private, S/MIME-Zertifikate neuerdings (glaube ich) in ~/.pki. Ansonsten sind noch einige Sachen m.W. in anderen Ordnern wie ~/.gconf[d]. Ich würde empfehlen, aus einem frischen Benutzer-Account Evolution zu starten und zu schauen, welche Verzeichnisse er anlegt.
> 
> Zur 2. Frage: Kommt drauf an, was Du sichern möchtest und wie Du es ggf. wieder einspielen willst.  Ich denke, wenn man ~/.evolution regelmäßig auf eine andere Maschine kopiert und die restlichen Sachen (Auth-Infos, Zertifikate) notfalls manuell wiederherstellen kann, ist das schon ok.

 

Hallo,

ich habe mal den /home/xx/.evolution Ordner eingebunden. Dadurch waren alle per pop abgeholten E-Mails wieder da. Auch ein IMAP Sync ging dann wieder sehr schnell.

Die Konten mußte ich jedoch wieder per Hand einrichten.

Spamregeln ...mal sehen.

Man kann ja bei Evolution per Datei --> Einstellungen sichern ein Backup erstellen lassen. 

Meine Frage: Geht das auch per cronjob, da ich es regelmäßig vergesse? 

Nur zur Info: Ein Dateisystembackup hilft also schon mal ein Stück weiter.

G. Roland

----------

## lxg

Zum Evolution-Backup kann ich folgendes sagen: Damit bin ich einmal böse auf die Nase gefallen. Ich habe das Backup auf einem Rechner installiert, auf dem ich einen anderen Usernamen als sonst hatte. In dem Backup waren aber viele Pfade hartkodiert. Wenn ich dann Mails verschickt habe o.dgl. habe ich immer die Fehlermeldung bekommen, dass Evolution die Mail nicht ablegen konnte.

Ich habe dann versucht, die Pfade manuell zu korrigieren. Doch ich konnte tun was ich wollte (--force-shutdown und dann grep -r username $HOME), Evolution hat *irgendwoher* immer noch den alten Pfad geholt. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich in /home einen Symlink auf das neue $HOME gelegt habe, so dass Evolution zumindest halbwegs funktioniert. Doch immer noch kommt es auf diesem Rechner vor, dass Evolution mal keine Ordnerinhalte anzeigt, Mails doppelt anzeigt (zum Glück nicht verschickt) oder nach dem erneuten Öffnen eine bereits versandte Mail neu senden möchte.

Daher kann ich von diesem Feature nur abraten. Es scheint nicht wirklich gut getestet zu sein und hat mir nur eine Menge Ärger gebracht.

----------

